# My newest rescue (Pictures)



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

She's not exactly a rat, but I wanted to introduce my newest rescue.

Her story: Unfortunately it's another tale of irresponsible breeding. From what I know a couple bought her, her 2 sisters and brother in order to make a quick buck by breeding persian cats and trying to sell them for £400 a piece. Unfortunately, the couple didn't have the money to begin with and so neglected to feed the animals and when two of them became quite ill they couldn't afford the vet fees so decide to 'set them free' in a massive horse field. The cats might have had half a chance if they weren't ill, malnourished and if it hadn't been just as all the snow came in England. 

The RSPCA found the cats when they came to rescue the couple's neglected horse. Unfortunately the male cat and a pregnant sister died within hours but the remaining two received vet treatment. The RSPCA contacted a lady at work who regularly fosters cats and asked if she would take them on as they didn't feel a shelter would be appropriate for them. 

Naturally she took them on on a temporary basis. She knew I had experience looking after persian cats and that I was looking for another cat as a friend for my current one so asked if I'd be interested in rehoming one. I went to meet them, one had already been claimed by my friend's neighbours and then there was Tabitha. I couldn't not bring her home.

We're not quite sure if she's a cat or a psammead. The resemblance is uncanny 

Tabitha





























Once she's gained enough weight and returned to full health she will be getting spayed. She has a few bone abnormalities but the vet says there's nothing we can do about them, they only seem to cause her discomfort if she's picked up so we just have to let her come to us! She's the friendliest little thing and only seems to be happy when grooming me or my housemate. I've been woken up every morning at 5am for the last week by her licking my nose, begging me to put down some more food!


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

haha


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

poor girl... Im glad you are rescuing her, cats have problems finding hmes in nrmal cases and with physicla issues it's always harder...
she's not the picture perfect kitty, but I have to say I find her cute in an odd way.. 
and everything cause of greed, humans are depsicible..


----------

